# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Τίναγμα φτερών

## ringneck

τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει έντονο τίναγμα φτερών σ 1 από τα παπαγαλία μ....περνα πτερορρια και έλεγα θα τον ενοχλούν οι βελόνες(πιο καθυστερημένα από όλα τα αλλα...)

σήμερα κατάφερα να το παρακολουθήσω και βραδυ
πιο έντονα και πιο συχνά τινάγματα το μυαλό μ πάει σε ψείρες...


το έπιασα να τσεκάρω αλλα τίποτα! δεν βρήκα κάτι κοίταξα φτερά σβέρκο ποπό τίποτα

αλλα είδα βελόνες ματωμένες και  τον έπιασα να ξύνετε έντονα...

τ έριξα 2-3 σταγόνες "εφιπρο" σ περίπτωση π είναι ψείρες και δεν τις είδα

τώρα 5-10 λεπτά μετά το "εφιπρο" ακούω τσικ τσικ δυνατά....ακάρεα?


έβαλα k χαρτί να δούμε τις κουτσουλιές  σε λευκό..

πάει πουθενά το μυαλό σας? αν είναι έσω παράσιτα θα τίναζε φτερά?

----------


## ringneck

το τσικ τσικ σταμάτησε μετά από λίγο...


κουτσουλιά μ φαίνεται καλή..

----------


## ringneck

καλημέρα!
 σήμερα συνεχίζει τίναγμα φτερών 
μερικές φορες και το κεφάλι
βλέπω έντονη απασχόληση με το φτέρωμα τ 
δεν θα έλεγα ξύσιμο αλλα ούτε καθάρισμα σαν ανακάτεμα..

γενικά τρώει πίνει δείχνει να έχει πολύ ενέργεια δεν είναι νωχελικό

δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ελαττωθεί το τίναγμα αν είχε ψείρες μετά από 6 ώρες με "εφιπρο"?

να σημειώσω ότι είναι ο μονος π το κάνει τα υπόλοιπα όχι...


θα βάλω σ λίγο μπανιέρες με νερο-ξύδι και 1 ψέκασμα τ κλουβίa μετά....






***πριν κάνα μηνα ίσος k 1μιση είχα ψεκάσει τα πάντα και με chevitren

----------


## Cristina

Καλημέρα, Σπυρο! Δεν πιστεύω και εγώ που είναι ψείρες μετά από όλα αυτά που έκανες! 
Τον είχες έξω καθόλου, υπήρχε πιθανότητα να το πλησίασαν περιστέρια; Ρωταω γιατί έχω δει στα δικά μου που τα εβαζα έξω και που ερχόντουσαν περιστέρια που έχουν μία μύγα που είναι παράσιτο σε αυτά και φυσικά πήγαινε και στα κοκατιλ μου. Τα πουλιά όταν έχουν κάτι τέτοιο πάνω του καθαρίζονται με ταχύτητα, θέλοντας να αποβάλουν το παράσιτο....

Αν δεν ισχύει το παραπάνω, σκέφτομαι για αλλεργία σε κάτι... έχεις προσέξει αν το ξεκίνησε μετά την εφαρμογή κάποιας ουσίας,; Κάτι καινούργιο στην διατροφή του;

Είναι μόνο του σε κλουβί; 
Μήπως είναι και ψυχολογικό; Έγινε κάποια αλλαγή πριν ; Του λείπουν πτερα από κάποια σημεία του σώματος;

----------


## jk21

αν τα  κλουβια ειναι κοντα , ειτε ψειρες υπαρχουν , ειτε ακαρεα (αυτα δεν το πιστευω ) θα πρεπει εστω σε μικρη αποικια , να εχουν πλησιασει και στα αλλα .Η ψειρα ειδικα την ημερα , αν δεν γινεται ηδη πανικος , τοτε απουσιαζει απο το πουλι και κρυβεται καπου κοντα σκοτεινα (η κοκκινη ψειρα ). Δεν μπορω να ξερω τι ειναι , αλλα ξερω οτι για καναρινι που ειναι 25 γρ πανω κατω ,  η ασφαλης και συναμα αποτελεσματικη δοση ειναι 1 συντομη ψεκασια σε γυμνο σβερκο .Εσυ που ψεκασες;  3 σταγονες μαλλον δεν ειναι επαρκης για ringneck . Δες εδω
*Effipro*


> με 15 mg ανα κιλο πουλιου ,για ενα κοκατιλ απαιτουνται 1.5 mg φαρμακου και για ενα καναρινι νορμαλ γυρω στα 0.3 mg και για μεγαλες ρατσες ή budgie γυρω στα 0.45 mg 
> 
> με δεδομενο οτι τα μικρα μπουκαλακια frontline και effipro ειναι 2.5 mg ανα ml τοτε για ενα κοκατιλ με τη μικρη συρριγκα μπορουμε να μετρησουμε και να βαλουμε 0.6 ml
> (αν και η δοσολογια αυτη ειναι με βαση συσταση για passerine birds ) και για κανονικου μεγεθους καναρινι ειναι 0,12 ml δηλαδη δυο σταγονες .


Ποσο βαρος εχει ενα ringneck και συγκεκριμενα αν ξερεις το δικο σου ακομα πιο καλα ;

----------


## ringneck

το βάρος τους γενικά είναι γύρο στα 120 γραμμάρια αν δεν κάνω λάθος..
το συγκεκριμένο δεν μπορώ να το ζυγίσω δεν κάθεται...
η "ψεκασια" εφιπρο είναι 05ml εγώ τράβηξα με σύριγγα περίπου 02 ml δηλαδή μιση περίπου ..


απώλεια φτερώματος υπάρχει ελαφρά στην εξωτερική μεριά τις φτερούγας στον αγκώνα ας πούμε αλλα φαίνεται ότι είναι ματωμένες η κορυφές από τις βελόνες
όπως και εσωτερικά στις φτερούγες π k εκεί φαίνονται πάλι ματωμένες οι κορυφές....

τώρα που τον ψέκασα με νερό ξίδι καθαρίζεται και θα πάει παντού άντε να δούμε αποτελέσματα το βραδυ...αν έχει μειωθεί..

να βάλω 0.1ml ακόμα "εφιπρο"?



η διατροφή είναι σε όλα το ίδιο 
τα κλουβιά είναι το βραδυ τουλάχιστον που τα βάζω μέσα διπλα διπλα

στο κλουβί του 
είναι μαζί με το ταίρι τ αλλα αυτό δεν έχει συμπτώματα

--------------------------------------------------
το mutavit είναι αρκετό για πτερορια σε συνδυασμό με αβγόψωμό?

να πάω να πάρω και "πτεροφεν" μην του λείπει τίποτα και  απλά "φαγουριζετε" από τις βελόνες?

-------------------------------------------------

τα "λουτινακια" δεν είναι  η τυχερή μου μετάλλαξη αν πάθει και αυτό τίποτα θα σκάσω

----------


## jk21

δεν μου ανεφερες σε ποιο σημειο το ψεκασες 

γνωμη μου ειναι να του κανεις μια κανονικοτατη ψεκασια , αν εχει τετοιο βαρος ( 4πλασιο με 5πλασιο απο καναρινι )

ξεχασα να γραψω οτι στην κουτσουλια δεν βλεπω διαρροια , ομως τα υγρα ειναι κιτρινα .Θα ηθελα νεα κουτσουλια προς το μεσημερι ,γιατι η πρωινη μπορει να ειναι επηρεασμενη χρωματικα απο το κεντρικο μερος του που τα πρωινα ειναι πιο σκουρο (επειδη μενει η κουτσουλια στο εντερο περισσοτερο ) 

πρεπει να ψεκασεις ταυτοχρονα σε ολα τα πουλια που εχεις στο ιδιο δωματιο ,γιατι οι ψειρες θα απωθηθουν απο αυτο και θα πανε στα αλλα .Δεν ειναι ολες απανω του (αν υπαρχουν ) αυτη τη στιγμη 


σου αρκει το mutavit για την πτεροροια και ολο το χρονο , απλα σε εποχες συντηρησης πιο αραιη χρηση

----------


## ringneck

το έβαλα ψηλά στο λαιμό εκεί π έχουν το δαχτυλίδι για να μην φτάνει να το φάει...

θα βάλω και στα αλλα σ λίγο περιμένω να στεγνώσουν από το νερόξύδo..

----------


## jk21

πρεπει απο την πισω μερια , γιατι εκει περνα εσωτερικα η αρτηρια .Να ψεκασεις και σε αυτο ξανα

----------


## ringneck

ναι δημήτρη από τ πίσω μεριά ψηλά... έβαλα σ όλα μόλις τώρα..
εδώ μερικές photo να δείτε τι εννοώ ματωμένα καλαμια


τα μαυρα ειναι αιμα



εδώ k κουτσουλιά αλλα είναι άμεσος μετά το ψέκασμα θα ανεβάσω και άλλη μετά

----------


## Cristina

Muta vit και αυγοτροφη είναι αρκετά για την πτεροροια. Αυτά δίνω και εγώ.

----------


## ringneck

> ναι δημήτρη από τ πίσω μεριά ψηλά... έβαλα σ όλα μόλις τώρα..
> εδώ μερικές photo να δείτε τι εννοώ ματωμένα καλαμια
> 
> 
> τα μαυρα ειναι αιμα
> 
> 
> 
> εδώ k κουτσουλιά αλλα είναι άμεσος μετά το ψέκασμα θα ανεβάσω και άλλη μετά

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια ειναι μια χαρα  με καθαροτατα υγρα .Το πρωι συνεβη οτι σου ειπα

----------


## ringneck

πρέπει να φύγω για δουλειά το βραδυ ελπίζω να έχει αλατωθεί το τίναγμα..άντε να δούμε!
αν δεν είναι ψείρες τι μπορεί να είναι?διατροφικό?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πόσο καιρό έχει να κάνει μπάνιο ο συγκεκριμένος παπαγάλος ;  :Confused0033: 
Μπορεί να χρειάζεται μπάνιο λόγω της πτερορροιας και όλης την ακαθαρσίας που βγάζουν οι θύλακες των νέων φτερών όταν ανοίγουν !  
_Πτερορροια = συχνά μπάνια_ , διευκολύνει και την διαδικασία ανοίγματος των νέων φτερών αλλά κάνει και καλό στο δέρμα τους που ταλαιπωρείται αυτήν την περίοδο 
Ότι αντιπαρασιτικό έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει νομίζω πως θα χάσει την δράση του με το νερό . 

εύχομαι να μην είναι κάτι σημαντικό και να πάνε όλα καλά ! Θα περιμένουμε να απολαύσουμε τα παραδεισένια ringneck σου Σπύρο !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ringneck

ακόμα συνεχίζει τα τινάγματα....
μάριε μπανιέρα έχουν κάθε δεύτερη μέρα στο κλουβί αλλα
 δύσκολα μπαίνει μονος τ!
μια φορα τ βδομάδα τον κάνω εγώ μούσκεμα πάντως..δείχνει να τ αρέσει!

------------------------------

αύριο θα τον κάνω παπί πάλι να δω αν θα μειωθεί το τίναγμα
 αν μειωθεί κάθε μέρα μετά..

------------------------------------

το "εφιπρο" φαντάζομαι ότι αφού λειτουργεί στο αίμα δεν θα μειωθεί η δράση του...σωστά?

----------


## jk21

> το "εφιπρο" φαντάζομαι ότι αφού λειτουργεί στο αίμα δεν θα μειωθεί η δράση του...σωστά?


αν οταν κανει μπανιο , εχει απορροφηθει πληρως , λογικα ναι . Στα σκυλια που εφαρμοζεται νομιζω συστηνεται ενα μικρο διαστημα χωρις μπανιο

----------


## ringneck

καλημέρα!
2 μέρες μετά τη χρήση του "εφιπρο"
k μετά από καθημερινά μπανακια (χτες και σήμερα)
πιστεύω θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποια διαφορα είτε αν ήταν ψείρες είτε από άποψη πτεροροιασ..

είμαστε στάσιμοι

τ άλλο μπορεί να είναι?


http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spir...tml?sort=3&o=0


1 video να δείτε κιόλας τ εννοώ τίναγμα..

----------


## Cristina

Μόνο όταν καθαρίζεται το κάνει αυτό; Ή και όταν κουρνιαζει;

----------


## ringneck

συνεχεια χριστίνα
πρωί μεσημέρι βραδυ!

βρήκα ότι αυτό είναι συνηθισμένο περισσότερο στους Eclectus 


σε ξένο φόρουμ π διάβαζα λέει ότι είναι διατροφικό μάλλον θέμα k υπάρχουν τροφές όπως μπανάνα ρύζι ζυμαρικά και το ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης που λαμβάνουν
που ευθύνονται για το τίναγμα


βρήκα και αυτό εδώ αλλα δεν πρόλαβα να το διαβάσω όλο

http://www.companionbirdworld.com/CO...APPING%201.pdf



αύριο π έχω ρεπό θα το ρίξω στο διάβασμα ελπίζω να βγάλω άκρη...







ίσος k αλλεργία διάβασα αλλου πω θα τρελαθώ στο τέλος...αυτ το internet μας έχει καταστρέψει

----------


## Cristina

Τι να σου πω... εύχομαι να βρεθεί το πρόβλημά του. Δεν είσαι και Αθηνά να το πας σε κανένα πτηνιατρο.... Κοίτα, εγώ θα πάω όταν κατεβω Αθήνα ένα πουλάκι στην πτηνιατρο. Θα είν αργά, τον Νοιεμβριοκαι σκέφτομαι να της δείξω το βίντεο το δικό σου... Το ίντερνετ είτε θα σε βοηθήσει, είτε θα σε τρελάνει!

----------


## ringneck

μετά το άρθρο παραπάνω μ φαίνεται δεν ξέρω κιόλας κάπως λογικό να τ λείπει ασβέστιο....είναι και η πτερορροια ίσος για αυτό να ματώνει και τα καλαμια?λόγο αργής ανάπτυξης και τον ενοχλούν?


 για αρχή έβαλα 2 ακόμα σουπιάκόκαλα δεν έχω δει να ασχολείται καθόλου μαζί τους... και σ λίγο θα πάω να πάρω και 1 συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου για το νερό...


επίσης από αύριο αλλάζω και τροφή γιατί αυτή π τρώνε τώρα έχει αποξηραμένα φρούτα 


θα τον κρατήσω λίγες μέρες μονο με σπόρια να δω αν μειωθούν τα συμπτώματα και μετά θα αρχίσω να τ δίνω 1-1 τα φρούτα λαχανικά να δω μήπως τον ενοχλεί κάτι από αυτά!

το ασβέστιο στο νερό πόσες μέρες να το βάλω 2-3 είναι πολύ?

----------


## Cristina

Το ασβέστιο βάλε το ανάλογα τι λέει το σκεύασμα. Είναι κάποια που θέλουν κάθε μέρα για κάποιο διάστημα, αλλά μέρα παρά μέρα... Θα δεις εσύ.

Αυγό βραστό τρώει; Αν ναι, μπορεί να πάρει το ασβέστιο και από το τσόφλι( αν θα του το κόψεις, αδε και το ασβέστιο) ή μπορείς να δοκιμασεις να του βάζεις τριμμένο σουπιοκοκκαλο στην αυγοτροφη ή και πάνω στο κρόκο βρασμένο( αν δεν τρώει ολόκληρο το αυγό)... Προσπάθησε κάπως να το κοροιδευεις και να το κρύβεις το σουπιοκοκκαλο στην τροφή για να το μάθει.

----------


## ringneck

γύρισα κυρολεκτικά όλα τα μαγαζιά στη πάτρα! μονο στα κτηνιατρικά βρήκα αυτό....

τι δόση να βάλω? με τις κουταλιές που λέει μ φαίνεται σαν τσελεμεντές του 50

με τα ml μ φαίνεται κάπως μπερδεμένη η δοσολογία


από προχτές τον έχω μονο με σπόρια δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση  :sad: 
να συνεχίσω k άλλες μέρες μονο σπόρια? 

παρατήρησα και αυτό στο φτέρωμα του

λέτε απλά να φυτρώνουν στραβά και να τον ενοχλούν?

----------


## ringneck

καλημέρες...
δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποια πρόοδος 
το τίναγμα συνεχίζεται με την ίδια συχνότητα και το ενδιαφέρον για το φτέρωμα του όπως στο video π είχα ανεβάσει.. ασχολείται με συγκεκριμένα σημεία περισσότερο στο στερνο και τα φτερά

άρχισε να κόβει κιόλας φτερά από εκείνες τις περιοχές
σίγουρα έχει κάποιο θέμα αλλα...
υπάρχει κάποιος κτηνίατρος  π να ξέρουμε ότι έχει εμπειρία πάνω σε πτηνά?και ίσος θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει με τήλεπισκέψεις?γιατί εδώ στη πάτρα δεν υπάρχει κάποιος δυστυχώς...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Κατ'αρχας ειναι πολυ ομορφο. Θες να μας πεις μερικα πραγματα για την καθημερινοτητα του και τη διατροφη του.

----------


## ringneck

μίγμα για μεγάλους παπαγάλους της king
 το σακί π έχει απέξω το ζακό k μακάο

δευτερα με παρασκευή φρούτα λαχανικά
 πρωί k μεσημέρι αυτή τ περίοδο (μήλο κολοκύθι καρότο χόρτα πιπεριές καλαμπόκι φασολάκια μπιζέλια )

σάββατο αβγότροφή με ρίγανη η αβγό 

κυριακή κία

1-2 φορες το μηνα ανάλογα τ περίοδο βιταμίνες στο νερό

τ τελευταία βδομάδα και ασβέστιο στο νερό

φωτοπερίοδος ανάλογα την εποχή
 τώρα 12περίπου

φωτισμός φυσικός και έκθεση στον ήλιο γιατί τα βγάζω έξω στο μπαλκόνι όσο έχει καλο καιρό

μπάνια 1 φορα t βδομάδα με ψεκαστιρι
κάθε δεύτερη τους βάζω μπανιέρα

να υπενθυμίσω ότι είναι το μονο π έχει αυτά τα συμπτώματα και όλα ακολουθούν το ίδιο πρόγραμμα

και ότι είναι στη κατοχή μου περίπου 3 μήνες

----------


## Cristina

Σπύρο, τα ίδια; Έλλειπα μέρες απο το σπίτι και τώρα είδα τι έγραψες. 
Αυτό το σκεύασμα βλέπω ότι αναφέρει 20-25 σταγόνες σε 40-50 μλ νερό...αν είδα καλά...δεν λέει τίποτα παρακάτω για διαφορετική δοσολογία ανάλογα με το βάρος ;

----------


## ringneck

δοσολογία ανάλογα με το βάρος πιστεύω έχει να κάνει με της ανάγκες τ κάθε πουλιού για νερό..

όσο μεγαλύτερο θα καταναλώνει k περισσότερο νερό φαντάζομαι

δυστυχώς συνεχίζουμε δεν τ έχει κόψει!
και το μάδημα φαίνεται όλο k περισσότερο!
μπροστά στο στερνο και τα φτερά...


σχετικά με το στερνο λέτε να έχει θέμα με το αναπνευστικό?κάτι τέτοιο διάβασα ότι ίσος τον ενοχλεί κάτι εκεί k για αυτό σκαλίζει τη περιοχή...


να δίναμε κάποια αντιβίωση?
μήπως k είναι τίποτα...


----------------------------------


αν δείτε το video π είχα ανεβάσει..ακόμα το ίδιο κάνει ασχολείται με αυτές τις περιοχές αλλα σιγά σιγά "κουρεύει" κιόλας..

----------


## jk21

Σπυρο αποκλειεται να εχει επηρεαστει απο κατι στα ψυχολογικα του; καποια αλλαγη στο περιβαλλον του ή στις σχεση του με ζωντα προσωπα (ανθρωποι και αλλα ζωα ) εντος σπιτιου; στις συνηθειες; στην κοιλια ισως συνδεοταν με ενδοπαρασιτα (giardia ) ειδικα αν κραυγαζε συχνα σαν να πονουσε .Στο στερνο (θωρακα ) συνηθως ειναι ειτε ψυχολογικο , ειτε ψειρες οχι και τοσο συχνες ομως σε παπαγαλους

----------


## ringneck

καλημέρα δημήτρη 
αλλαγές δεν έχουν γίνει στη καθημερινότητα τους
παιχνίδια έχουν και τους τα είχα ανανέωση πρόσφατα όπως κάθα τα ανανεώσω πάλι σ λίγες μέρες...

αυτό εδώ βοηθάει σε κάτι?
http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spir...tml?sort=3&o=0

τον έχω πετύχει λίγες φορες να το κάνει άλλες για λίγο άλλες περισσότερη ώρα..
τις τελευταίες μέρες δουλεύω μεσημέρι k δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τον παρακολουθήσω
να δω αν το κάνει ακόμα..

το video αυτό είναι 1-2 μέρες μετά το "εφιπρο" k φανταστικά ότι είναι "παρενέργειες" όπως σ άλλο θέμα π είχε συζητηθεί

----------


## ringneck

> http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spir...tml?sort=3&o=0




http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spiros000/media/Mobile%20Uploads/video-1475486331_zps9tj4e8bf.mp4.html?sort=3&o=3

----------


## ringneck

http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spir...tml?sort=3&o=0


έλεος με τ photobucket.. 
δεν φαίνεται αλλα αν κάνετε d/l θα τ δείτε

----------


## jk21

εγω το βλεπω κανονικα και στο πρωτο ποστ που το εβαλες και στο τριτο 

το πουλακι δεν ειναι φουσκωμενο να εχει καποια αμεσα επικινδυνη για τη ζωη του ασθενεια . Το θεμα ειναι γιατι τσιμπιεται . effipro θυμαμαι ειχες βαλει  . εχουν περασει 3 εβδομαδες .... δοκιμασε ξανα με σωστη ποσοτητα μην τυχον ...

απο κει και περα παρε Αλοη σε ποσιμο gel 

aloe vera whole leaf gel natures plus   (εχει 946 ml και 473 ml , συμφερει ομως το περισσοτερο αν κανεις χρηση και συ ) 

και αφου αραιωσεις λιγο με νερο , ψεκαζε τον συχνα να φτανει μεχρι το δερμα του .Επισης να δινει 0.3 ml στα 100 νερου για δυο εβδομαδες 

Θα ηθελα επισης να δοκιμασεις σε αυγοτροφη που θα του φτιαξεις , να αναμιξεις σπαθολαδο  

εχει ηπιες αντικαταθλιπτικες ιδιοτητες , εκτος τις επουλωτικες στο δερμα

----------


## ringneck

αυτό π κάνει σαν να  χασμουργιετε-πνίγεται? δεν δείχνει κάτι για αναπνευστικό?


"βαλσαμολαδο" δύσκολο πριν κάνα χρόνο είχα βρει τυχαία αλλα δεν θυμάμαι να το είχα φυλάξει...

----------


## jk21

ηχο δεν ακουω αλλα βλεπω να κανει μια κινηση τεντωματος του κεφαλιου . Απο γλωσσα του σωματος των παπαγαλων , δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλοτερος να ερμηνευσει ....
αν εχει βραχνη κραυγη ναι

----------


## ringneck

βρήκα "βαλσαμολαδο" 
πόση ποσότητα λες να βάλω?
τους το δίνω σε κύβους 5x5mm να στάξω μια σταγόνα σε κάθε κύβο?

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να υπολογισω ετσι πως μου λες , αλλα εγω βαζω 1 με 2 κουταλια του γλυκου σχεδον σε καθε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σπύρο όντως φαίνεται λες κι κάτι το ενοχλεί στο λαιμό του ! Ενα χα που ακούγεται λες για τον ήχο ; αν είναι αυτό τότε μάλλον κάτι έχει και το ενοχλεί ! 
Ελπίζω τελικά να μην έχει κάτι και να βρεθεί η λύση ώστε να ηρεμήσει και αυτό αλλά και εσύ ! 
Δε ξέρω βέβαια αν υπάρχει εκεί γιατρός αλλά αν έκλεινες ένα ραντεβού σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να προσδιορίσει με πιο σαφήνεια το πρόβλημα !  :sad:  
Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mayri

Αγγλικά δεν μιλάς να μπεις σε κάποιο γκρουπ στο φατσοβιβλίο;
Γιατί εκεί θα βρεις και άτομα με το ίδιο είδος πουλιού, και μπορεί να σε κατατοπίσουν ρωτώντας οι ίδιοι, ή δίνοντάς σου λινκ, σε κάποιο καταφύγιο πουλιών, πτηνίατρο, κτλ

----------


## Cristina

Και σκεφτόμουν...τι να ναι το φατσοβιβλιο... Μαίρη, με έκανες και γέλασα!

----------


## mayri

> Και σκεφτόμουν...τι να ναι το φατσοβιβλιο... Μαίρη, με έκανες και γέλασα!


Την έχω πατήσει αρκετές φορές ποστάροντας λινκς ή sites, οπότε φύλαξα τα ρούχα μου...

----------

